# Sports Injuries Illustrated (pictures thread)



## iMan323 (Feb 15, 2005)

"Oh my, he's hurt...he's not getting up!"

Let's see some nasty pictures.


----------



## iMan323 (Feb 15, 2005)




----------



## iMan323 (Feb 15, 2005)




----------



## iMan323 (Feb 15, 2005)

soccer injury video...juicy 



pole vaulter castration video


----------



## thatguy (Feb 15, 2005)

iMan323 said:
			
		

> soccer injury video...juicy
> 
> 
> 
> pole vaulter castration video


That first one is absolutely disgusting and almost inhuman.  It looks like when a candy cane is still in the wrapper and you break it.


----------



## iMan323 (Feb 15, 2005)

thatguy said:
			
		

> That first one is absolutely disgusting and almost inhuman.  It looks like when a candy cane is still in the wrapper and you break it.



Yes!    I love it too


----------



## iMan323 (Feb 15, 2005)




----------



## PreMier (Feb 15, 2005)




----------



## PreMier (Feb 15, 2005)




----------



## PreMier (Feb 15, 2005)

Rollerblading


----------



## PreMier (Feb 15, 2005)

Bullfighting a sport?


----------



## iMan323 (Feb 15, 2005)

These are so beautiful.  Just like poetry.  Especially, the one that looks like the hardest kick in the balls ever done by fellow man.  I want more.


----------



## Flex (Feb 16, 2005)

Of 2 of Premier's pics, the wrist one looks like my wrist when i broke it. and i cant believe that track guy running on a broken shin. OMG


----------



## Flex (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## Flex (Feb 16, 2005)

I love getting kicked in the balls, especially before i go out and party. WHAT A RUSH!


----------



## Flex (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## Flex (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## Flex (Feb 16, 2005)

possibly the worst one yet:


----------



## Flex (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## ALBOB (Feb 16, 2005)

Ouch


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 16, 2005)

Not exactly sports related, but what the hell?


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 16, 2005)

Come on, one more rep.


----------



## njc (Feb 16, 2005)

This thread is disgusting. Do you actually enjoy seeing people in pain?


----------



## iMan323 (Feb 16, 2005)

njc said:
			
		

> This thread is disgusting. Do you actually enjoy seeing people in pain?



Hmm...yeah!   
Actually, you could learn a good lesson; never skip on your daily glass of milk.  Besides, chicks dig scars.


----------



## Flex (Feb 16, 2005)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> Come on, one more rep.



HAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA


----------



## Flex (Feb 16, 2005)

(not laughing at the poor guy's obvious misery, just AB's comment)


----------



## iMan323 (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## cappo5150 (Feb 16, 2005)

holy ****, this thread is cracking me up.


----------



## ZAGLOBA (Feb 16, 2005)

Hockey Fight Jiri Fischer


----------



## ZAGLOBA (Feb 16, 2005)

Here's another one with Bobby Probert


----------



## musclepump (Feb 21, 2005)

Disgusting... yet, I couldn't seem to turn away.


----------

